# Jestli se mnou máš problém



## ilocas2

Čau, jak by se to přeložilo do angličtiny?

*Jestli se mnou máš problém tak mi ho řekni do očí a já ti ty oči na oplátku vypíchnu*

_(Vím, je to blbá věta, a jestli porušuje pravidla fóra, tak to smažte)_


----------



## OzziBoy

I am only a basic Czech speaker so struggle to translate all of it. But ... it sounds like a common English expression ...

*If you have a problem with me, tell me to my face.*

It means that instead of telling someone else the problem you have about me, look directly at me (to my face) and tell me.

I hope this helps,
Ozzi


----------



## Managa

Well, literally it means:

*If you have any problem with me, tell me to my eyes (=face) and I will poke out your eyes in return.*

Does it make any sense to any native?


----------



## Plzenak

Managa said:


> Well, literally it means:
> 
> *If you have any problem with me, tell me to my eyes (=face) and I will poke out your eyes in return.*
> 
> Does it make any sense to any native?


 
Managa : Asi ses překlepl/a.


----------



## Managa

No jo, už jsem to opravila, vůbec jsem si toho překlepu nevšimla.



Plzenak said:


> Managa : Asi ses překlepl/a.


----------



## bibax

Ta česká věta je divná. Já bych řekl:

Jestli se mnou máš problém, tak mi ho řekni do očí a já ti (ty) tvé na oplátku vypíchnu.


----------



## Managa

Podle všeho je to hovorová věta, která klade důraz na oči, proto se slovo "oči" opakuje... Podle mě se to v hovorové řeči takhle říct může.





bibax said:


> Ta česká věta je divná. Já bych řekl:
> 
> Jestli se mnou máš problém, tak mi ho řekni do očí a já ti (ty) tvé na oplátku vypíchnu.


----------

